# New to the Rhistone Biz, Need Advice on Which Vendor To Use For Babies/Kids and Maternitywear



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi

I am new to the forum and wondered if anyone could offer their experiences with Vendors that sell good quality baby/kids and maternity clothes that do well with the rhinestone/heat transfers?

I will be using DAS stone stencil system for it

I really like soft/smooth cotton like the quality GAP uses so would rather go for that type but also need tanks etc that can be ribbed.

Just looking for some advice.

Ihave spoken to Kavio and wholesalebabyblanks.com and both seem good but wanted some good old word of mouth!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I run as fast as I can from any sales targeted to kids under 12!...I also have the DAS system and two other rhinestone systems as well as two manual systems.. but because of the requirements of CPSA..regarding kids products...that has been delayed until after first of the year... I will not take a chance or jump through the hoops required...
Got my initials wrong!....here is a link to the thread I was referring to..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913.html


Having said that...you make up your own mind but be careful


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have made things for older kids (not yet 12 though) that I know aren't going to be sucking on their shirts.  But after watching my babies chew on their clothes, and knowing that the stones have lead in them, I wouldn't ever consider making anything for babies. CPSIA or not.
Just my opinion though, not the law (yet.)


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just curious why some big companies do it then?
Yes they can suck on them but the stones have lead? Even if they were to eat one, they are tiny enough to not cause choking hazard.

I know several places that do this for babies clothes and their stones do not come off unless heated enough in the dryer to deactivate adhesive......why is this not an issue for them?

Just curious I don't want to make a mistake


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

If you look closely at rhinestone decorated children's apparel sold in stores the designs are made up of mostly rhinestuds with maybe a few rhinestones mixed in to add a bit more sparkle to the design. I believe rhinestuds have little or no lead in them which makes them okay to add to children's clothing. I have two daughters and still shop in the children's department and I have noticed less and less clothing items made up of all rhinestones. My girls are old enough and do not put their shirts in their mouths so I just buy plain tees and decorate them myself.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am also noticing the new additional tags on items that have been tested has anyone else seen these..?


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

I know of one locally that uses rhinestones, I know them personally. They have been in business for quite some time and not had an issue.
smarteepantsclothing.com

I know about the nail heads but haven't seen rhinestuds, maybe thats something to look into


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

heres a pic of what rhinestuds can look like and i agree are beautiful


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I am also noticing the new additional tags on items that have been tested has anyone else seen these..?


I haven't really checked...but now I'm curious so I'll have to look next time I see embellished kids clothing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually think it was on a blank tank i needed for a order, at the last minute, I went to rue 21 ,
The reg tag had a foil rue 21 tag,, 
no other embishments on it,, i will check to see if i have another around here, and post it


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is not a question whether or not anyone has had a 'problem' with rhinestones etc for kids 12 and under but that the federal law that goes into effect next year mandates certain testing a various levels....if you do not do you expose yourself to either a fine from Feds or worse..lawsuit...so I just don't do it...period


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Me either Charles,, and that is why i was talking about the tank top with no emblishments on it but the printed tag on the tank,, 

That store because someone under 12 may wear it, had to print the tag,, and have it tested.
rhinestones or not,, 
that means, silk screen, blank garments, totes, hats, embriod, foil,, any thing a 12 year old or less may come in contact with,, will need to be tested..
This tank was a womens med,,, 
So when selling to maternity or babies, toddlers who ever make sure you have all your ducks in a row,,


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the useful info, I think I have found a lead free supplier and have contacted someone connected to the ftc to see if it's within guidelines and it is )


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanted to see if any of you have a good supplier of lead free rhinestones that have a good adhesive?
Whats your experience with them?

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Just remember when you use lead free or not,, you still have to test,, not just have the paper from the vendor,, 
Once applied to anything you have modified,, it so it needs to tested,
Lead free or not.. 
Not trying to be negative just want you to know what is all involved, this has hurt alot of us that use to do childrens clothing,, and are small operations as we dont have the capital to have each item tested, per design. per color.
Great luck to you 
Rhinestones, and Rhinestuds on Garments are beautiful


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

phiphi187 said:


> Thanks everyone for the useful info, I think I have found a lead free supplier and have contacted someone connected to the ftc to see if it's within guidelines and it is )


My expierence with lead free has been positive, 
However I believe the Glue with the small traces of lead in it, Stick better.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Great info, I am just getting into doing rhinestones where and how do I get my garments tested. Haven't done any sale yet with rhinestones, but I know I will be getting orders soon so I want to be prepared.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruby you have to send them into a Certified testing lab,, i know there is one in mich, but i dont know where the others are,, but that would be great to know,, 
great question.


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

How would I get them tested?

Everything I have read online tells me that if the wholesaler has them tested it's ok but I obviously want to do this right so am looking for any info on how to get them tested in my state NC

Thanks


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd post this for anyone out there that needs to know


List of Accredited Testing Laboratories


Has the labs on there


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

phiphi187 said:


> Just thought I'd post this for anyone out there that needs to know
> 
> 
> List of Accredited Testing Laboratories
> ...


Thanks for posting the testing labs 
Sandy jo


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so back to the original post, can anyone recommend vendors for baby, kids, maternity 100% brushed cotton clothing?


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for the list. I am in Texas


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just found this, it is the most recent

*Table B - These materials or components can be used (separately or
in combination) and sold* (provided they have not been treated or altered
or undergone any processing that could result in the addition of lead):


Wood
Other natural materials such as coral, amber, feathers, fur, leather, etc.
Paper and other materials made from wood or cellulosic fiber
Dyed or undyed textiles (cotton, wool, hemp, nylon, yarn, etc.), including children’s fabric products, such as baby blankets, and non-metallic thread and trim. This does not include products that have rhinestones or other ornaments that may contain lead or that have fasteners with possible lead content (such as buttons, metal snaps, zippers or grommets).
Children’s books that use modern printing processes (CMYK process printing inks). This does not include any part of a book that may contain lead (plastic, metal, or painted parts, such as spiral binding)
Certain educational materials, such as chemistry sets
Precious gemstones: diamond, ruby, sapphire or emeralds
Semiprecious stones provided that the mineral or material is not based on lead and is not associated with any mineral based on lead
Natural or cultured pearls
Surgical steel and other stainless steel (except stainless steel designated as 303Pb)
Gold, of at least 10 karats
Silver, at least 925/1000 pure
Platinum, palladium, rhodium, osmium, iridium, ruthenium, and titanium
​ 

Link is here CPSIA Guidance for Small Manufacturers, Importers, and Crafters of Children's Products


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

So say I were to sell a child's rhinestone transfer to some one who owns a children's boutique. They turn around and put the transfer onto a garment. Would I need to get the transfer tested also or would lead test results from my supplier be good enough? Or would I need to get every batch of rhinestones tested that I use to make my designs? 

The only low lead rhinestones I have come across is in the crystal clear color. ShineArt is suppose to have a variety of colors in a low lead line but last time I inquired they had not received any stock yet. Has anyone purchase their low lead rhinestones? Have they supplied you with any test results? Last time I got test results from them they were a little out dated and the results were not in ppm so it made it difficult to read.


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

I think if you have your stones tested and supply to a retailer who then put them on to a garment, THEY become the MANUFACTURER so they would need to get the final product tested themselves before selling.
With the cost of testing, it's not really worth doing just for a T-shirt! You would have to sell them for hundreds, if not thousands lol

You are fine as long as your stones are tested....

rhinestoneguy.com does low lead and also dreamtimecreations.com offer some. Different colors are on there.


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sent a letter to the senator today via email stating that we are supposed to be the "Land of the Free" and what they have done is take away the right to be individual or unique for children until they are over 12.
Hopefully they will actually read it..... I understand the law is to protect our children but what I don't understand is that when you embellish a certified lead free garment with a certified lead free rhinestone or any other embellishment and can show documents to prove they are within limits......why do we need to retest the garment? Lead doesn't just appear..... 
I have 3 children under 12, their names are not common and I would like to do designs that cater to those people wanting unique apparel, it's what defines our style.
If I had a customer say that their 5 yr old likes batman and they want his name and the batman design on a shirt for his birthday, it would cost me an arm and a leg to get that one of a kind piece tested... let alone destroy it....and for what? One shirt?

Is this set in stone right now or are they extending it again? I need to know what to do from here as I want to continue or I am out of a job! 
If they keep going back and forth I will just continue with safer equipment, no baby wear just older children like over 3 or 4, lead free garments, lead free embellishments....what can they say?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken I believe it has been put on hold until 2011. Somebody correct be if I am wrong. I agree that making this law for 12 and under is a little extreme. I can understand maybe 5 and under as those age groups tend to put things in their mouths but how many 10 year olds do you see sucking on their clothing??? 

My daughter also has a very unique way to spell her name and she is the reason that I got interested in making rhinestone transfers. There is definitely a market out there to provide customized name designs and we as parents are being told that we are not able to use our best judgment when purchasing items such as these embellishments for our children. I agree that we should be informed if embellishments on clothing were to contain lead but let me the parent decide whether or not I would purchase that item for my child or not.


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

I had to re-post this, I just got this reply when on another thread 

According to this article it has been delayed.

CPSC delays lead testing enforcement - CPSIA - Zimbio










"The Consumer Product Safety Commission voted to delay for another year — until February 2011 — the certification and independent third-party testing rules on the amount of lead allowed in children's products. Those rules were set to kick-in last February but have been delayed twice."









From same article about the testing:









"In an effort to ease the burden on businesses, the commission also voted to allow manufacturers and importers to rely on testing from suppliers of buttons, paint, zippers and other parts that might be used in a toy, clothing or other product for a child.
Previously, the entire finished item would have to be tested. Now, under the CPSC's interim policy, toy-makers and others can take testing certificates from the parts' suppliers — cutting down on some of the costs associated with the testing for lead."


----------



## phiphi187 (Jul 2, 2010)

It seems that we all need to be better informed ........ It's things like this that have put loads out of business.....has it been delayed or hasn't it??? Who to trust?


----------

